# My 7 year olds jordanelle small mouth



## lvnstmc (May 11, 2008)

Took my boys to Jordanelle for some fishing and this is my youngest son who hooked this fish. I had to hang him up cause he was afraid that he would get bitten by him :lol: he did it all and all I did was net him snap this pic on my phone and let him go. Dang I love fishing


----------



## REPETER (Oct 3, 2007)

WTG! Catching big fish like that so young might just ruin the boy :wink:


----------



## Gameface (Jun 7, 2008)

Man-oh-man! That fish might be older than your boy.


----------



## maguro88 (Feb 2, 2008)

Wow, the future PRO?


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

That is a real nice smallmouth!!!!


----------



## BigIceHole (Feb 5, 2008)

Haha, sounds like your 7 year old is a better fisherman than his dad :lol: Thats a nice fish.


----------



## Nueces (Jul 22, 2008)

Very nice fish. Congrats!!!


----------



## lvnstmc (May 11, 2008)

You know what this kid is one of those people that just seems to have it going for him. this is the second small mouth that he has but the biggest the other was just a little smaller than this and he has landed a 4 lb cut at strawberry off the dock while I was loading the boat and never said a word to me till he got it to the shore and said how do I get him off. To him all the fish in strawberry but the kokes go back. LOL It doesn't seem to matter where we go he out fishes everyone else and the truth is I think he may be better than his dad. I have noticed there are some that just have a knack for fishing and he sure does.


----------



## RnF (Sep 25, 2007)

That's how you get him hooked. Nice going, sure it was a blast spending time fishing with him and catching some nice fish.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Nice fish.


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

Dang, that fish is Huge! I still have yet to catch one! :shock:


----------

